# Getting Tired of Boat Living - II



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Could have added to the thread from Oct, but that swirled down a covid rabbit hole

Well I have been in a slip the last 2 weeks for the first time in 6 months. We are thinking of a couple of plans, but really they are the same 2 we have not been able to do the last 2+ years. We are thinking we will keep this slip year long because the price is so good and maybe we can negotiate a lower rate when we are going to be gone for months but have a "home" base.

Got a car within 3 days of getting here. Hope that allows more activities and less issues with doing things.

Been trying for months to get a haul out scheduled for bottom paint. I was thinking that I would pay the yard to do it, but it appears that is a 3 month wait so now back to a DIY job and it is still a long wait, It is now a control schedule item.

Wife got called for jury duty like they knew somehow we were going to be "local". Another schedule control item.

Moved mother-in-law out of the senior living, which controlled last summer's schedule, and into mental care. But her money will run out soon and we are trying to sort that out. Another schedule control item.

The money issue on above now also is a controlling item for us as no one else in family is going to help.

Can not even really sell the boat and move to dirt for same reason.

Thought maybe we would do some land travel. But boat bottom and Mother-in-law has to be sorted first.

I know a lot of cruisers who haven't moved really in years. I am starting to see how it happens.

Just typing out loud so don't be getting snarky or thinking you are Dr. Phil etc. unless you are looking to be a source for me to vent on!


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

A new sign, I now have had the thought cross my mind semi regular "I wonder if I should get a part time job for something to do?"

I think 2 things mainly are stopping me. 1- it seems like a commitment. 2- They probably would want me to wear long pants and real shoes.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Sometimes things feel insurmountable. Recently heard a line "Walk towards your problems. You'll get there".
Kinda working for me. 

Let's hope it works out for you. 😊👍😊


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

yeah that saying would be correct, basically work through problems


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Know the feeling.

We have been sorta stuck for 2 years, no cruising. Been working at the problems one by one, we have one to go. Still hoping to be off shore in 2 weeks. 50/50 chance.


----------



## jtsailjt (Aug 1, 2013)

If you were needing to sail to somewhere else soon then your boats bottom paint would be a more urgent issue. Getting it scheduled promptly is something we’re all accustomed to worrying about so I can understand your concern based on old habits, but since your boat apparently isnt going anywhere for awhile, why not just sign up to get hauled in 3 months and not worry about it since the timing really doesn’t matter much. 

I share your frustration regarding your mother in law because without going into personal details about my 92 year old mothers situation, we’re facing similar issues. It’s a very tough one to tackle and we all want the very best for our loved ones but got to remember that all we can do is our best.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Don L said:


> A new sign, I now have the thought cross my mind semi regular "I wonder if I should get a part time job for something to do?"
> 
> I think 2 things mainly are stopping it. 1- it seems like a commitment. 2- They probably would want me to wear long pants and real shoes.


If your boat doesn't keep you busy enough, maybe you should get a bigger one?


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

jtsailjt said:


> but since your boat apparently isnt going anywhere for awhile, why not just sign up to get hauled in 3 months and not worry about it since the timing really doesn’t matter much.


Because all I have is hope that in a few weeks I may be ale to cruise "somewhere" for a month. Plus in 3 months it is HOT to be be out sanding and painting.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to read about the disruption to your life style. I went through the elder care issue from 2013-2016 with my dad, and am doing it again with my mother-in-law, so I know this. My dad used to say; "It ain't easy getting old, but it beats the alternative."

Perhaps you could get a job at the marina or a local sailing school? It won't pay much, but marinas frequently offer a discount to their employees.


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

I'll bring some beer, got a brand you prefer ? Or are you a liquor man ?


----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

Don L said:


> Plus in 3 months it is HOT to be be out sanding and painting.


Good cardio routine....  
Besides, life would be boring if it was easy all the time. Something tells me you'll find your way...


----------



## jtsailjt (Aug 1, 2013)

Don L said:


> Because all I have is hope that in a few weeks I may be ale to cruise "somewhere" for a month. Plus in 3 months it is HOT to be be out sanding and painting.


You can still cruise somewhere, just slower.

i did that one July in Fort Lauderdale and found the only time it was even bearable to do the scraping and sanding in a hooded painting suit wearing a respirator and dragging around a wet vac attached to a random orbital sander was between dawn and about 8AM. Then, as temps approached a humid mid 90’s (that felt like a sauna) I’d switch to “easy” jobs like replumbing the heads. My strongest daytime memory of that week was the steady drip drip drip of sweat off of my nose and onto everything I was working on. In order to save $$ and to not waste time commuting to a hotel I slept aboard and since it was so hot/humid I didn’t wear any clothes to bed and just slept on top of a sheet. From that I learned a hard lesson that they do have mosquitoes in Ft Lauderdale and there are some places on your body where you REALLY don’t want to get bit by one. Ain’t yachting fun!😉


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

jtsailjt said:


> Ain’t yachting fun!😉


Yes that sounded just like an article in the glossy magazines that everyone dreams about.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Jury duty for my wife is over! One nail in the schedule done.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Where you at Don? Fl? Just roughly.

Since we are cheap a$$ liveaboards we have spent a lot of time aboard in the hard. In Beauford, NC over summer I had an pretty big in room AC unit. It looked like a Darlik from Dr. Who. Stuck it in the aft cabin and vented out the hatch. It made nights bearable, just barely.

We were doing a lot of cutting and welding, took headliners down and got 30 years of accumulated dirt. Then moved to Edenton, NC and replaced 14 portlights. Did it all over again.
Someday we will learn, maybe.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

hpeer said:


> Where you at Don? Fl? Just roughly.
> 
> Since we are cheap a$$ liveaboards we have spent a lot of time aboard in the hard. In Beauford, NC over summer I had an pretty big in room AC unit. It looked like a Darlik from Dr. Who. Stuck it in the aft cabin and vented out the hatch. It made nights bearable, just barely.
> 
> ...



I currently am in Jacksonville, Fl


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

You are not at Green Cove Springs are you?

We spent some time there, at the cheap yard. OK for a haul out but a pretty depressing group.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

hpeer said:


> You are not at Green Cove Springs are you?



Wife went to high school there and we got married there. Place has become more a every year since the last 40 years


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

No swearing! Twice in a post gives others a vacation...


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

oh come on. there was no swearing you are making up words in you head


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

So, your not a fan of Green cove springs Don?
I'd appreciate hearing more of your perspective on the area,as I was considering hanging out there in the future ( winter time).
I utilize the mail service ( Brenden Isle) but haven't spent much time there.
Looking around,it appears there's anchoring, mooring and dockage available and little opposition to live aboard.
Am I mis- informed?


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

joethecobbler said:


> So, your not a fan of Green cove springs Don?
> I'd appreciate hearing more of your perspective on the area,as I was considering hanging out there in the future ( winter time).
> I utilize the mail service ( Brenden Isle) but haven't spent much time there.
> Looking around,it appears there's anchoring, mooring and dockage available and little opposition to live aboard.
> Am I mis- informed?


Have you ever been there? I spent a month there 5 years ago on a mooring. Boats go there to die!! I went again 1.5 years ago by car to buy a used item from another moored out cruiser. I had heard there had been "improvements". But it all looked the same to me including the same boats being "worked on". 3/4s of the pier is condemned because it is falling in. The only reason to go there is a cheap haulout (not really that cheap except for the DIY). But there is NOTHING close by and the nearest is at least 1.5 mile walk to a convivence store. The town itself has been in steady decline since I first was there 41 years ago and it was already far on it's way downhill.

I still haven't gotten a haulout date, but so far have not seriously thought about going there .


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Don L said:


> Have you ever been there? I spent a month there 5 years ago on a mooring. Boats go there to die!! I went again 1.5 years ago by car to buy a used item from another moored out cruiser. I had heard there had been "improvements". But it all looked the same to me including the same boats being "worked on". 3/4s of the pier is condemned because it is falling in. The only reason to go there is a cheap haulout (not really that cheap except for the DIY). But there is NOTHING close by and the nearest is at least 1.5 mile walk to a convivence store. The town itself has been in steady decline since I first was there 41 years ago and it was already far on it's way downhill.
> 
> I still haven't gotten a haulout date, but so far have not seriously thought about going there .


I've been there by Land off and on over the previous 20 years,but never hung out there.
I remember a few years ago hearing about the pier being condemned and the placement of moorings.
Also,heard about some security and theft issues in the storage yard.
Last time I was there was last year,I drove down for a couple days to get the Brendan Isle address change and I saw a few anchor out boats near the VFW ( or was it the American legion) and the people at the VFW seemed okay with the anchor boats and were welcoming to the idea of utilizing the club dock for dinghy. And invited me to their dinner festivities they were having.
So, I was thinking it's anchor friendly.
Wàs I mislead?


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

joethecobbler said:


> So, I was thinking it's anchor friendly.
> Wàs I mislead?


I don't know. Even if free to anchor there it is too expensive for me. But I did look into getting a haul out there as I am now at the keep EVERY option open. So now I am on the schedule there for week of July 12!


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Don L said:


> I don't know. Even if free to anchor there it is too expensive for me. But I did look into getting a haul out there as I am now at the keep EVERY option open. So now I am on the schedule there for week of July 12!


That's going to be pretty warm in July!
I'm up near lake Ontario, this year so that sounds pretty good about now!


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow I got replies from all 3 boat yards yesterday. The one I wanted to pay to have the bottom done who has ghosted me since Dec now says I am #6 on the list and am 2 weeks out. Then there is a DIY yard that said I could get hauled this week, but who hasn't given me a date yet and it is Thursday, but at least they finally responded again. And the July people seem to always respond quickly, which is a big plus for them.

Heck I might get the bottom done in the next few weeks and be able to go cruising a few months before being back here for round 3 of moving the MIL


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I winter store in water. Come Spring it is impossible to get an appointment at a boat yard in LIS until after Memorial day.... as they are "servicing" their cutomers... and launching boats.
Even though it seems doable for a yard to haul and then block my boat right after they launch one of their customer's boats... they claim this complicates their operations/schedule.

I requested ONLY a power wash a to change the zinc and clean any barnacles from the prop, Seems doable, I don't get it.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

SanderO said:


> I winter store in water. Come Spring it is impossible to get an appointment at a boat yard in LIS until after Memorial day.... as they are "servicing" their cutomers... and launching boats.
> Even though it seems doable for a yard to haul and then block my boat right after they launch one of their customer's boats... they claim this complicates their operations/schedule.
> 
> I requested ONLY a power wash a to change the zinc and clean any barnacles from the prop, Seems doable, I don't get it.


Yeah, but I am in Florida the only extra hauling here are dry storage places that the Canadians like for summer storage while they go home.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

After 4 decades of boating I'm still stunned by the seemingly inept management and operations of most marinara and boat yards I've dealt with or considered dealing with.
It's like there's an unwritten law that only fools can own boatyards.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

joethecobbler said:


> After 4 decades of boating I'm still stunned by the seemingly inept management and operations of most marinara and boat yards I've dealt with or considered dealing with.
> It's like there's an unwritten law that only fools can own boatyards.


Boat yards pretty much over charge for everything. This one of reasons boat owners become DIYers. But it is understandable that in temperate regions which have a "season" beginning memorial day there would be crazy demands to launch all the boats they have stored on the hard, They find a way to do the work such that you are not around to observe.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

SanderO said:


> Boat yards pretty much over charge for everything. This one of reasons boat owners become DIYers. But it is understandable that in temperate regions which have a "season" beginning memorial day there would be crazy demands to launch all the boats they have stored on the hard, They find a way to do the work such that you are not around to observe.


I never hire anyone for anything.
I was referring to the hauling, scheduling and pricing I've observed and the ineptitude demonstrated by the management and often the staff as well.
I'm sure my perspective is influenced by my seeking out the diy hauling yards with the lowest rates.
But, based on the postings, it's not exclusive to the cheap seats.
And before anyone posts " you get what you pay for" , clearly that's not anywhere near accurate.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

joethecobbler said:


> So, your not a fan of Green cove springs Don?



I have to say this.

Green Cove Springs Marina has promptly responded to every email the past week. That is a good sign! The place is still a craphole, but at least it is one that appears to have their crap together.

Meanwhile I told the other DIY yard that said they could probably haul me this week to just cancel my request. I lose interest in spending my money with people who don't appear to be interested in getting it.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Don L said:


> I have to say this.
> 
> Green Cove Springs Marina has promptly responded to every email the past week. That is a good sign! The place is still a craphole, but at least it is one that appears to have their crap together.
> 
> Meanwhile I told the other DIY yard that said they could probably haul me this week to just cancel my request. I lose interest in spending my money with people who don't appear to be interested in getting it.


I seem to be drawn to the " crap holes", usually lured by the lower costs.
I also find they harbor interesting characters and often side work opportunities.
I have been drawn to dirty old boatyards since I was 8-10.
Used to crawl through all the boatyards within 10 miles of home and dream of doing just what I have been doing for most of the past few decades.
Bumbling around on boats, and enjoying the show.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

joethecobbler said:


> I seem to be drawn to the " crap holes", usually lured by the lower costs.


"The extreme bitterness of poor quality is remembered long after the sweetness of a cheap price has been long forgotten!"

In this case GCSM would save me $90 on the total cost of this haul out project, which is hardy anything.

Thanks for helping me remember why I really wanted to go where it looks that I am.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

ThatUOTE="Don L, post: 2051743395, member: 153577"]
"The extreme bitterness of poor quality is remembered long after the sweet price of a cheap price has been long and forgotten!"

In this case GCSM would save me $90 on the total cost of this haul out project, which is hardy anything.

Thanks for helping me remember why I really wanted to go where it looks that I am.
[/QUOTE]
I've always done all maintenance, repair and upgrades for that very reason. Even stepping / unstepping the mast(s). 
I'm only dependant upon the travel lift.


----------



## EWB (Mar 14, 2021)

Don L said:


> Could have added to the thread from Oct, but that swirled down a covid rabbit hole
> 
> Well I have been in a slip the last 2 weeks for the first time in 6 months. We are thinking of a couple of plans, but really they are the same 2 we have not been able to do the last 2+ years. We are thinking we will keep this slip year long because the price is so good and maybe we can negotiate a lower rate when we are going to be gone for months but have a "home" base.
> 
> ...


Kind Sir,
Thought I was reading into the mirror. 
Good thoughts your way.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

It seems we are on the opposit end of that stick. We have been forced to put our boat on the market and I will probably have to spend the rest of my life in a dirt dwelling. It will be the first time I have actually "lived" ashore since 1969 and though we are still couch surfing, I HATE IT ashore.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Sail with me... boat is for sale but will be sailed until it's sold. Message me. Presently in CT... moving to a mooring probably in LI


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Capta, my condolences. We were dirt dwellers until 2016. While we still spend time ashore we have become boat people. The though of returning to land is distressing, we can’t find a place we are happy with. We did find a compromise, it has a deep water slip.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

As the person who started this series of depressing thoughts; even I think regularly about moving back to land I am not ready yet. I still hope to cruise to more places and see new things. But I know there will come a time and I hope when it does I can do it all on my own terms.

Meanwhile the boat yard has gone back to ghosting me. They told me they would get back to me Thursday and now it is Sat.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

We did a rare thing and had a couple over last night, boat people. He a year older than me. The had trouble navigating our bridge deck, it is high but only a couple of inches deep, more a low knee wall than a deck. But a great This is not the uncommon, even for younger folks, to have trouble navigating around our boat. 

So I wake up thinking about what happens if/when one of us can’t navigate the bridge deck? Will it be sudden or will we have warning?

Will we move ashore or get a “modern” boat made for OFP (Old Fat People)?

Don’t know. Not anxious to find out.

Scary.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

yes


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

hpeer said:


> Will we move ashore or get a “modern” boat made for OFP (Old Fat People)?



Was "feeling" for your story till this.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Well think about it for a moment. 

What is the demographic for new boat sales? Under or over 45?
What is it most new boats are designed for: multi-day passages or comfortable entertaining? 

Boat buyers of the 70’s and 80’s were more likely to have read of far off exploits, long passages, and adventure. Todays buyers are more concerned with dock comforts.

Do I make the switch at some point? 

Here are 2 pictures of 44’ boats.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

hpeer said:


> We did a rare thing and had a couple over last night, boat people. He a year older than me. The had trouble navigating our bridge deck, it is high but only a couple of inches deep, more a low knee wall than a deck. But a great This is not the uncommon, even for younger folks, to have trouble navigating around our boat.


You don't say what type of trouble they were having, but I've learned from experience to be very careful moving around an unfamiliar boat. Often to the point of looking for handholds and carefully placing my feet before shifting weight. It isn't an old man thing, since I'm still (barely) spry. It is more that boats all have small differences that trip one up - bridgedecks that differ by a couple inches, step downs that are deeper/shallower by a couple of inches, slight slopes where flat was expected, things overhead being a couple inches different, etc. I've banged, slipped, crunched, and jammed so many times on other people's boats due to something obvious but an inch off from what I'm more accustomed to.

Even on pretty much the same models. For example, we had a Manta 40' catamaran, and Manta later extended the stern steps to make a 42' model, which was the only difference between the two boats. The steps were 1" different heights between the two, and I always jammed my knees going down the 42 steps as the steps were closer than I had muscle memory of. 42 owners would always trip coming up our steps and almost face plant going down because of that extra 1" height. 

Perhaps the guy was just equally cautious from past experiences?

Mark


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

hpeer said:


> What is the demographic for new boat sales? Under or over 45?


Not saying this is the demographic, but relating a current experience. We are anchored with several "kid" boats with young couples and kids ranging ~2-8yr old, with maybe two 12-15yr olds thrown in. They are all new cruisers this year and recently bought boats. Six of them are in catamarans with the smallest being 44' and the largest 55'. Two are on monohulls, with one being a nice modern 45' or so, and the other being the sole boat that would traditionally be found in the past as the type a young couple with kids boat would have - a 30-33' old heavy monohull.

Five of the catamarans could be new, or at least much newer (>2018), and one is definitely a used model. 

Man, there are kids running everywhere.

Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

OFP are all of us as we age (not necessarily the F part!). 

Getting up the side of an older boat from the dinghy with shopping is much more difficult than with a boat with a sugar scoop, swim platform, or a catamaran. 
The same with being on board. Companionway stairs can be very steep, very narrow and downright dangerous. Or a boat may have so few stairs and used so seldom that's it gives a higher quality of life for older folks. 
Definitly many catamarans are on one level as soon as you're out of bed until your heading the sleep, except for the bathroom down a short less dangerous stair. 
The difficulty is that older people can't easily afford new design boats as there's a price jump. 
My 20 year old mono would cost 5 times as much for a new similar size new design boat. 

That's a lot of money to make in retirement.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

The answer is pretty much “All the above.” Our bridge deck is a problem for may people. Entering and exiting the cockpit because the coach backs are high and the foot well deep is a problem. It is a small cockpit, 4 people max. No cockpit table. I dug up my head recently simply he ause ai had shoes on and was 1” taller, ouch. 

We, this couple and we, had a longish discussion that touched on most topics you mention above. 

It strikes me most modern boats are far more “ergonomic” to walk around in, to function in, while tied to a dock. And less functional on a long sloppy passage. The personally dislike multi level floors on any boat, but there they are. As we age we probably appreciate those features more and more.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

hpeer said:


> The personally dislike multi level floors on any boat, but there they are. As we age we probably appreciate those features more and more.


I haven't been on many new design monohulls, but is multi level floors a thing now? I understand pilot houses. Catamarans, of course - 3 steps down to each hull, but level throughout the hull (a couple of specific designs excepted).

Mark


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

hpeer said:


> Here are 2 pictures of 44’ boats.


Trust me that when I look at those 2 photos "OFP" NEVER enters my mind. What comes to mind is "modern" boats (being close to 30 years now now days) designed for the 98+% of the time it is used as opposed to a boat designed for 2% of the time it used (and I have being generous).

I don't care what boat other use and if you want to trip around 98% of the time so you can talk yourself into how safe it is in your mind that is just OK with me.

Now this thread is completely off the rail and it only going to be read from here on be people wanting to do the old vs new boat design.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

colemj said:


> I haven't been on many new design monohulls, but is multi level floors a thing now?


Guess it depend on "spin", My 2001 Hunter 410 has a 6" down step from the main salon area to either the aft or fwd berth section. In 11 years neither of us has even tripped up or down on it.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> The difficulty is that older people can't easily afford new design boats as there's a price jump.


Sitting here, I'm wondering how 30yr old couples with 3-4 kids are affording these 45' newer catamarans. A quick google on the model and I'm seeing $850-900k for used ones.

Mark


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

colemj said:


> Sitting here, I'm wondering how 30yr old couples with 3-4 kids are affording these 45' newer catamarans. A quick google on the model and I'm seeing $850-900k for used ones.
> 
> Mark


All of those i meet have some type of work from “home”. But i always wonder basically the same thing when i drive a “McMansion” house development.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

After sailing and living aboard my current vessel since 06, I have become extremely familiar with the layout, the companion way steps,the sailing characteristics and all other aspects.
Although far from the perfect vessel in many respects, it's " home".
It's paid for,and it's mine.
Barring unforeseen medical issues, I'll likely be spending the remainder of my days with this vessel.
At least, that's the current trajectory.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

My advice has always been to consider comfort as a high priority.... sailing, at anchor... That means moving about the boat, board and operating the board. Being familiar (extremely) with my boat - Contest 36s I can confirm that the boat meets the criteria of comfort (and safety - lots of hand holds). The companionway steps compared to most yachts are enormous (except for the bottom step)









And headroom is over 6'-2" throughout interior.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

hpeer said:


> So I wake up thinking about what happens if/when one of us can’t navigate the bridge deck? Will it be sudden or will we have warning?
> 
> Don’t know. Not anxious to find out.
> 
> Scary.


For me it was so gradual that I didn't notice it for years. One day, a couple of years ago, as I walked up to the foredeck I noticed I had held on to anything I could, which was unlike me. I used to walk out a 36 foot bowsprit/jib boom at sea without holding onto anything, not that there was much between the stays.
It popped into my mind that I had lost most of my agility.
A couple of months back I mentioned to my PT instructor that I was thinking of getting an Ebike for exercise. He flat chat told me that I didn't have the balance to ride a bike. Trike anyone? 
However, it isn't balance or the loss of agility that is forcing my move ashore, but the need to be near medical care and medications that are unavailable/unaffordable in most places I care to live. I worked it out that if I moved beyond Medicare, my medical nut would be 42k a year!
But the real killer here is the cost of slips! I don't believe that living on the pick or a mooring makes much sense here, given the above, and I can't find a slip anywhere that fits within my budget. Many do not even offer 12 month dockage.
My wife, crazy woman that she is, wants me to hang around as long as possible, so here we are.


----------



## jtsailjt (Aug 1, 2013)

Don L said:


> As the person who started this series of depressing thoughts; even I think regularly about moving back to land I am not ready yet. I still hope to cruise to more places and see new things. But I know there will come a time and I hope when it does I can do it all on my own terms.
> 
> Meanwhile the boat yard has gone back to ghosting me. They told me they would get back to me Thursday and now it is Sat.


Note that they didn’t say which Thursday! 😉
I once played general contractor to build a 3000 square foot house for myself so had to hire lots of subcontractors to do things I couldn’t do alone. It was quite eye opening to learn the number of subs who would look you in they eye and say they’d be there Thursday morning at 8 AM to start on their portion, then not show up and not answer their phone or return calls, and then show up several days or a week later with no explanation or apology. In the meantime you’re trying to reschedule other subs and explain why things aren’t yet ready for them to begin quite yet. Apparently your boatyard does business in a similar manner. Not fun but not much you can do about it either without setting yourself further back by starting all over with somebody else.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

My future??


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

jtsailjt said:


> Note that they didn’t say which Thursday! 😉


They didn't even say Thursday. What they said was tomorrow and it was Wednesday, so I .............assumed.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

hpeer said:


> My future??
> 
> View attachment 143256


I have looked into those a little. Money wise it may or may not work out over dirt dwelling.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Don L said:


> They didn't even say Thursday. What they said was tomorrow and it was Wednesday, so I .............assumed.


To be fair, it's not tomorrow yet...

Mark


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Mark maybe you should write a song?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

hpeer said:


> My future??
> 
> View attachment 143256


I don't see anything wrong with that?

It's insane that sailing people have such disdain for motorboats.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I don't see anything wrong with that?
> 
> It's insane that sailing people have such disdain for motorboats.


I don't like wakes or noise... if they don't produce... no problem.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Don L said:


> Mark maybe you should write a song?


I already did!


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Didnt play for me, but wrong Mark.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh.  I'm never wrong...


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I'm never wrong...


Great to know. What stocks are going up next week?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Don L said:


> Great to know. What stocks are going up next week?


Nothing for 50 days then QQQ will rocket 🚀 

Mark


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

hpeer said:


> My future??
> 
> View attachment 143256


I think those (especially the Chris Craft 56) are a good compromise if one can find a reasonably priced slip. At the moment, I'm leaning more toward a sundeck trawler with an after cabin similar to a bedroom in a dirt dwelling. I'd want good mosquito netting around the sundeck and my favorite rocking chair.


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

colemj said:


> Sitting here, I'm wondering how 30yr old couples with 3-4 kids are affording these 45' newer catamarans. A quick google on the model and I'm seeing $850-900k for used ones.
> 
> Mark


Looking at Google (or Facebook, Amazon, etc.) salaries will answer your question.


----------



## geoirishbox (Aug 2, 2017)

hpeer said:


> We did a rare thing and had a couple over last night, boat people. He a year older than me. The had trouble navigating our bridge deck, it is high but only a couple of inches deep, more a low knee wall than a deck. But a great This is not the uncommon, even for younger folks, to have trouble navigating around our boat.
> 
> So I wake up thinking about what happens if/when one of us can’t navigate the bridge deck? Will it be sudden or will we have warning?
> 
> ...


Get a nice small heavy keel traditional boat and stay in the cockpit. I have a Pacific Seacraft 25 on the blustery SF Bay and am 78 so I don't move that well. But I start the engine whenever I need a little help. Roller furler genoa, stack pack dutchman main everything in the cockpit works great. Miss the headroom though so maybe be sure there is on you next boat.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Drifting like a feather on the water.


----------



## GlanRock (Feb 26, 2013)

By page 2 or 3 its tricky to recall what the original post said... I know I read it though.

I really just want to move onto the boat, begin cruising, unfortunately keep working (from boat), and get it started so I can get to the point where I have to come back to land again semi-permanently. One of the kids is going to make kids and that'll probably put the "big plans" on the back burner if we don't get it started soon. Or to borrow the term, "schedule control item". 

I've enjoyed the documented expenditure sheets you created. They gave me pause to realize its not cheap to go live on the boat and still maintain level of fun and lifestyle. I sure hope things work out in your favor Don L.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

GlanRock said:


> I sure hope things work out in your favor Don L.


I will work it out because i control the “favor” and can change it.


----------

